#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > أعضاء مميزون >  تهانينا للعضو المثالي >>>>> أبو منار

## ابن البلد

*
يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر
أن يتقدم بالتهنئة الي الأخ العزيز 


أبو منار

أبو منار

أبو منار


أبو منار







بمنحه لقب العضو المثالي لهذا الشهر




تكريما له ولجهوده المبذوله في سبيل الإرتقاء 
بهذا البيت الكبير الذي يجمعنا أخوة وأخوات 
متحابين في الله 


وإدارة المنتدى إذ تتقدم له بخالص الشكر 
والتقدير على هذا المجهود الرائع تتمنى له 
المزيد من التقدم والنجاح  الدائم بإذنه الله تعالى



مع تحيات إدارة منتدى أبناء مصر


*

----------


## أم أحمد

الف الف الف مبروك يا ابو منار
ان شاء الله من تقدم الي تقدم
لك مني خالص التحية والتقدير
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## sameh atiya

الف الف الف مبروك يا ابو منار 
مجهودك اكثر من رائع  فى كل مكان
الف مبروك

----------


## zizoYAzizo

الف مبروك يابو منار انت تستحقها وعن جداره مجهودك جميل لارتقاء الموقع ككل 
الف مليون مبروك ياجميل

----------


## samir

ابو منار




الف مليووووون مبروك
اخى الفاضل
ودعواتى بمزيد من التقدم والرقى 
كل عام وانت بخير
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ الفاضل أبو منار 

الف الف مبروك .....
تستاهل اللقب ويتشرف بيك ......
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخ الحبيب ابو منار الف الف مبررررررررررررررررررررررروك
تشرف اللقب بان تحمله
دمت بالف خير*

----------


## قلب مصر

الف الف مبروك
أخى العزيز أبو منار
لك منى كل الود والتقدير
وكل عام وأنت بخير

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

الف مبروك ..
حقيقي حضرتك رمز للنشاط والذوق ..
مبروك على التقدير الجميل ده .. وانشالله بالتوفيق دايما..
 :f:

----------


## حسام عمر

الف الف مليون  مبروك

أخى العزيز أبو منار او محمد

لك منى كل الود والتقدير والمعسل

وكل عام وأنت بخير

وربنا يكرم اسرتك كلها

----------


## ايهاب احمد75

الف مبروك الاخ الفاضل ابو منار 
نفخر جميعا بوجودك بيننا 
الاى الامام دائما للارتقاء بمنتدانا 
شكرا لمجهودك

----------


## jemmy

[frame="10 80"]

 ::  


الاخ الحبيب /  ابو منار 

                 تهانينا القلبيه  وانت تستاهل اللقب 

            وتستاهل كل خير  

مع تمنياتى القلبيه بالنجاح دائما 

          وفى تقدم واذدهار دائم يارب


 ::   ::   :: [/frame]

----------


## elamir_1002

لك منى باقه ورد معطرة ابوا منار
كل الشكر والتقدير اليك على مجهوداتك جانبنا

لك منى التحيه

اخوك مصطفى
مهندس معمارى

----------


## julleat

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الف مليون مبروك ياابومنار
  
ومن صعود الى صعود اْن شاء الله

على فكرة اسم منار 

احلى اسم فى الدنيا*

----------


## madina1266

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تهانينا القلبية ودائماً فى تقدم ...

----------


## MaTR|X

::   ::  

أجمل تهنئة لأجمل الأعضاء
الاستاذ الفاضل

 ::   ::  
أبو منار

بجد حضرتك تستاهل أكتر من كدا
لمجهودك الرائع والظاهر فى المنتدى كله وخاصة فى قاعة الموبيل والمجلة أيضا

وأحنا بنهنئ الوسام بحضرتك اللى شرفته
بارك الله فيك

وبالتوفيق دائما 

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## محمود زايد

الف مبروك يا ابومنار 
تستاهل كل خير 
بالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله

----------


## د.ابودنيا

الف الف الف الف الف مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك
الوسام شرف بك

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

الف ألف مبروك أخي أبو منار
تستاهل كل الخير
و احنا نستاهل الشربات .. لا تنسانا
تقبل تحياتي و تقديري
د. جمال

----------


## أبو منار

> ألف ألف ألف مبروك ليك ابو منار هذا التميز ..
> مع تمنياتي لك بالمزيد من الالق والارتقاء... 
> 
> مع عاطر تحياتي
> 
> لميس الامام


الله يبارك فيكي اختي لميس
اشكرك جدا جدا جدا جدا

----------


## أبو منار

> الف مبروك يا أبو مناااااااااار
> و نتمنى لك دواااااااام التميز


بوناسير الله يبارك فيك كلكم يا رب

----------


## أبو منار

> الف الف مبروك ابو منار
> على التكريم
> وفعلا تستحقها وعن جدارة
> واليك هديتى


 

الله يبارك فيكي اختي مونمن

----------


## أبو منار

> *الف الف مبروك*


 
حبيب قلبي مستر فيروس
كل دة لا انا شاكر وقدر

----------


## أبو منار

> *        * 
> 
> *الف مبروك يابو منار السكرة على اللقب*
> 
> *تستحق ان تكون العضو المثالى لمجهودك الكبير من وقت بداية المنتدى وكاخ فاضل لنا جميعا*
> 
> *بالتوفيق مع اطيب دوام التقدم والرقى*
> 
> *       * 
> ...


 
حبيب قلبي سلادينو
اشكرك حتى تستغيث

----------


## أبو منار

> الف الف مبروك يا أبو منار على اللقب
> و إن شاء الله دائما متقدم و الف مبروك مرة تانية



المحب الولهان حبيب قلبي
انا شاكر ليك فضلك

----------


## أبو منار

> ابو منار
> 
> الف الف الف مبروك وسام التميز
> 
> 
> يارب دائما متميز


 
اختي جلنار شاكر تواجدك وتشريفك حفلنا المتواضع

----------


## أبو منار

> الف مبروك الاخ الفاضل ابو منار 
> نفخر جميعا بوجودك بيننا 
> الاى الامام دائما للارتقاء بمنتدانا 
> شكرا لمجهودك


حبيب ايهاب
الله يبارك فيك يا رب
وانا افخر والله بوجودي معكم
شاكر ليك فضلك

----------


## أبو منار

> الاخ الحبيب / ابو منار 
> 
> تهانينا القلبيه وانت تستاهل اللقب 
> 
> وتستاهل كل خير 
> 
> مع تمنياتى القلبيه بالنجاح دائما 
> 
> وفى تقدم واذدهار دائم يارب
> ...


 
جيمي تشريفك هذه الحفل هو شرف ليااشكرك اخي الكريم

----------


## أبو منار

> لك منى باقه ورد معطرة ابوا منار
> كل الشكر والتقدير اليك على مجهوداتك جانبنا
> 
> لك منى التحيه
> 
> اخوك مصطفى
> مهندس معمارى


 
اخويا مصطفى
ربنا يكرمك يا رب ويرزقك الجنة
امين يار بشاكر لتوجدك معنا

----------


## أبو منار

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *الف مليون مبروك ياابومنار*
> * * 
> *ومن صعود الى صعود اْن شاء الله*
> 
> *على فكرة اسم منار* 
> 
> *احلى اسم فى الدنيا*


 
اخي وعزيزتي جولييت
اشكرك شكرا وفيرا
وربنا يارك فيكي وينير قلبك بالإيمان

----------


## أبو منار

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تهانينا القلبية ودائماً فى تقدم ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك اختي مدينة 1266
جعلك الله في الجنة

----------


## أبو منار

> الف الف الف الف الف مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك
> الوسام شرف بك


اخي العزيز د /ابو دنيا
وجود معي هو الشرف كله لي

----------


## أبو منار

> الف مبروك يا ابومنار 
> تستاهل كل خير 
> بالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله


 
حبيبي محمود زايد
بالتوفيق للجميع
وشكرا على المجاملة الرقيقة

----------


## أبو منار

> أجمل تهنئة لأجمل الأعضاء
> الاستاذ الفاضل
> 
>   
> أبو منار
> 
> بجد حضرتك تستاهل أكتر من كدا
> لمجهودك الرائع والظاهر فى المنتدى كله وخاصة فى قاعة الموبيل والمجلة أيضا
> 
> ...


حبيب قلبي ماتركس
انت اخ عزيز على قلبي ويشهد الله

اشكرك بشدة وعنف

----------


## أبو منار

> الف ألف مبروك أخي أبو منار
> تستاهل كل الخير
> و احنا نستاهل الشربات .. لا تنسانا
> تقبل تحياتي و تقديري
> د. جمال


 
الحبيب الغالي د / جمال مرسي
شاكر ليك كلماتكم الرقيقة التي تعبر عن رقة المشاعر
وبعدين الشربات والتورتات كلها موجودة اتفضل مد ايدك بسم الله

----------


## مظلوووم

ابو منار اخى الحبيب
اعذرنى على تاخرى لانى بجد لسه واخد بالى من الموضوع
الف الف مبرووك يا اخى العزيز وفعلا تستحقها بجداره  :good: 
فبصماتك الجميله مشرقه فى جميع ارجاء المنتدى  :: 
دمت لنا بود اخى العزيز ابو منار
وطبعا الكلام والتهنئه هنا ما تنفعش
وانا مستعد انى اخد واخد التهنئه بكون من السحلب على قهوه شيبوب  :;): 
الف الف الف مبروك يا جميل :f:   :f: 
وان شاء الله دايما معانا وفى تقدم 
اخوووووووك
محمد الشترى

----------


## أبو منار

> ابو منار اخى الحبيب
> اعذرنى على تاخرى لانى بجد لسه واخد بالى من الموضوع
> الف الف مبرووك يا اخى العزيز وفعلا تستحقها بجداره 
> فبصماتك الجميله مشرقه فى جميع ارجاء المنتدى 
> دمت لنا بود اخى العزيز ابو منار
> وطبعا الكلام والتهنئه هنا ما تنفعش
> وانا مستعد انى اخد واخد التهنئه بكون من السحلب على قهوه شيبوب 
> الف الف الف مبروك يا جميل 
> وان شاء الله دايما معانا وفى تقدم 
> ...


 
حبيب قلبي محمد الشتري والله واحشني موت موت
يا رب ارجع مصر قريب واشوفك ونعمل حفلة على شيبوب

----------


## EMANEZZAT

الف الف الف مبروك يا ابو منار
ان شاء الله من تقدم الي تقدم
لك مني خالص التحية والتقدير
تستحق أخى الكريم كل الخير
فى رعاية الله تعالى وتوفيقه

----------


## عمده

ان لكل مجتهدا نصيب 
والف الف الف مبروك 
يأبو منار

----------


## أبو منار

> الف الف الف مبروك يا ابو منار
> ان شاء الله من تقدم الي تقدم
> لك مني خالص التحية والتقدير
> تستحق أخى الكريم كل الخير
> فى رعاية الله تعالى وتوفيقه


 
جزاك الله خيرا
وإلى الأمام بإستمرار

----------


## Om Waleed

الف مبروك الفاضل / أبو منار
مع اطيب التمنبات بالمزيد من التقدم والازدهار

----------


## Om Waleed

الف مبروك أخي الفاضل / أبو منار
مع اطيب التمنبات بالمزيد من التقدم والازدهار

----------


## أمة الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

انا اسفه جيت متأخرة و لو انى شايفه الموضوع من اول ما اتعمل لكن دايما فى حاجه تعطلنى 

الف الف مبروك لك يا ابو منار انت اخ كريم و تستاهل كل خير 

و ان شاء الله دايما للأمام وفى تقدم مستمر يا رب

----------


## سابرينا

*الف الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك 
واقبلنا ان شاء الله لما نشوف اليوم ده*

----------


## أبو منار

> الف مبروك الفاضل / أبو منار
> مع اطيب التمنبات بالمزيد من التقدم والازدهار


 
الاخت الفاضلة / ام وليد
شكرك لكي وجزيتي خيرا

----------


## أبو منار

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> 
> انا اسفه جيت متأخرة و لو انى شايفه الموضوع من اول ما اتعمل لكن دايما فى حاجه تعطلنى 
> 
> الف الف مبروك لك يا ابو منار انت اخ كريم و تستاهل كل خير 
> 
> و ان شاء الله دايما للأمام وفى تقدم مستمر يا رب


 
اختي في الله أمة الله

مفيش تأخيرولا حاجة فأنتي أخت عزيزة ويشهد الله

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو منار

> ان لكل مجتهدا نصيب 
> والف الف الف مبروك 
> يأبو منار


 
حبيب قلبي عمدة
شكرا على تشريفك لنا

----------


## أبو منار

> *الف الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك* 
> *واقبلنا ان شاء الله لما نشوف اليوم ده*


 
سابرينا
شكرا لكي
وعقبالك يا ب

----------


## سيد جعيتم

صديقى العزيز/ ابو منار
تستحق اكثر من ذلك فأنت مميز فى كل شىء وأنسان مهذب ودود وعلى خلق . ودائماً تأتينا بالمواضيع المهمة . دمت بخير .

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*1000 مبروك يا أبو منار
تستاهل كل خير
وسام التميز قد شرف بك
ولم لا
فلق إستطعت أن تجمع بين حب وإحترام الأعضاء لك
فهنيئا لنا بكل عضو مثالى ومتميز ينضم لأسرة أبناء مصر فتزداد اللؤلؤة تألقا وإشراقا*
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## همســـة حب

مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك

الف الف الف مليون مبروك

----------


## أبو منار

> صديقى العزيز/ ابو منار
> تستحق اكثر من ذلك فأنت مميز فى كل شىء وأنسان مهذب ودود وعلى خلق . ودائماً تأتينا بالمواضيع المهمة . دمت بخير .


 
انت الذي  تستحق التميز يا استاذنا العزيز إلى قلبي
اني احبك في الله

----------


## أبو منار

> مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك
> 
> الف الف الف مليون مبروك


همسة حب
الله يبارك فيكي ويرزقك ما تتمنيه

----------


## أبو منار

> *1000 مبروك يا أبو منار*
> *تستاهل كل خير*
> *وسام التميز قد شرف بك*
> *ولم لا*
> *فلق إستطعت أن تجمع بين حب وإحترام الأعضاء لك*
> *فهنيئا لنا بكل عضو مثالى ومتميز ينضم لأسرة أبناء مصر فتزداد اللؤلؤة تألقا وإشراقا*


 
جزاك الله خيرا اخي احمد الناصر على هذا التقدير الذي اعتز به ما حييت

----------


## عمرو صالح

مبروك يا ابو منار 

نشاطك ملحوظ في مختلف القاعات

وفي وقت قصير قدرت توصل للجميع 

في انتظارك في القاعة الرياضية

----------


## أبو منار

> مبروك يا ابو منار 
> 
> نشاطك ملحوظ في مختلف القاعات
> 
> وفي وقت قصير قدرت توصل للجميع 
> 
> في انتظارك في القاعة الرياضية


الله يبارك فيك
وانا بمر باعة لرياضة بس كدا على خفيف لاني مليش اوي في الكورة والله

----------


## عايده العشرى

الف الف مبروك اخى الكريم أبو منار
ودائما لمزيد من النجاح

----------


## أبو منار

> الف الف مبروك اخى الكريم أبو منار
> ودائما لمزيد من النجاح


 
ربنا يبارك فيكي أختي العزيزة عايدة العشري

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الف مبروك ليك يا ابو منار
تستحقها لمجهودك الممتاز والنشاط فى المنتدى 
الى الامام دائما 
 :Heart14:

----------


## أبو منار

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> الف مبروك ليك يا ابو منار
> تستحقها لمجهودك الممتاز والنشاط فى المنتدى 
> الى الامام دائما


أختي totatoty  اشكرك على ما خط يدك وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## NANANADER707

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الف الف الف مبروك للاخ الفاضل ابو منار من تقدم ونجاح الى نجاح
وسعدت ان دونت لك تلك التهنئه 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## الملكه

ومن تميز لتميز اخى  :good:  
وبالله التوفيق ..

----------


## أحلى كلمة

1000   1000     1000  مليون مبروك

تستاهل كل الخير

وفى تقدم دائما أن شاء الله

----------


## azizghanem

الف الف الف مبروك يا ابو منار

----------


## nour2005

الف مبروك اخي الكريم 
[grade="DC143C DC143C DC143C DC143C DC143C"]ابو منار [/grade]

لقب تستحقه بجدارة 

ونشاط وتفاعل مميّز في كل القاعات 

تمنياتي لك اخي الكريم بالتميّز الدائم 

ومن نجاح الى نجاح في جميع مجالات الحياة

----------


## ديدي

الف الف مبروك اخى ابومنار
انت تستحق اللقب عن جدارة
واسفة على تاخرى فى التهئنة
تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى
 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## أبو منار

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الف الف الف مبروك للاخ الفاضل ابو منار من تقدم ونجاح الى نجاح
> وسعدت ان دونت لك تلك التهنئه 
> والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


 
عزيزتي جزاك الله خيرا
انا الذي سعدت بهذه الكلمات الرقيقة

----------


## أبو منار

> ومن تميز لتميز اخى  
> وبالله التوفيق ..


 
وااااااااااااااااو
الملكة شخصياً
اشكرك اختي العزيزة

----------


## أبو منار

> 1000 1000 1000 مليون مبروك
> 
> تستاهل كل الخير
> 
> وفى تقدم دائما أن شاء الله


 
:: أحلى كلمة ::
اشكر وجودك هنا وتلك الكلمات الرقيقة

----------


## أبو منار

> الف الف الف مبروك يا ابو منار


اخي العزيز  عزيز
اشكرك وعقبال عندكم

----------


## أبو منار

> الف مبروك اخي الكريم 
> 
> ابو منار 
> drawGradient()
> 
> لقب تستحقه بجدارة 
> 
> ونشاط وتفاعل مميّز في كل القاعات 
> 
> ...


جزيتي خيرا اختي نور
وبارك الله فيكي
واكرمك الله في الدنيا والآخرة

----------


## أبو منار

> الف الف مبروك اخى ابومنار
> انت تستحق اللقب عن جدارة
> واسفة على تاخرى فى التهئنة
> تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى


اختي ديدي
اشكرك على الكلمات الرقيقة

----------


## soonsoon

الف الف الف مبروك يا ابو منار......


بارك الله و ميرسى جدا لمجهوداتك الرائعة

----------


## حسن عبد اللطيف

1000 مليون مبروك يا ابو منار وعقبال كل شهر

----------


## أبو منار

> الف الف الف مبروك يا ابو منار......
> 
> 
> بارك الله و ميرسى جدا لمجهوداتك الرائعة


 
الله يبارك فيك اخي الغالي

----------


## أبو منار

> 1000 مليون مبروك يا ابو منار وعقبال كل شهر


 
الله يسلمكم ويبارك فيكم

----------


## صباح الحكيم

الاخ الكريم ابو منار 
مبارك عليك هذا التكريم 
تمنياتي لك بالخير والموفقية 
تحياتي و عاطر الورود

----------


## أبو منار

> الاخ الكريم ابو منار 
> مبارك عليك هذا التكريم 
> تمنياتي لك بالخير والموفقية 
> تحياتي و عاطر الورود


اشكرك شكرا جزيلا وعقبال عندكم

----------


## وحدك حبيبى

الف مبروك أخى أبو منار وأتمنى لك التوفيق دائما كما تعودنا منك
فمنك الجديد ونحن دائما نستفيد
ونتمنى منك المزيد

----------


## أبو منار

> الف مبروك أخى أبو منار وأتمنى لك التوفيق دائما كما تعودنا منك
> فمنك الجديد ونحن دائما نستفيد
> ونتمنى منك المزيد


العفو يا باشا دا انت استاذ بس ربنا يبعد عنك شعبولا هههههههههه

وعقبال ما نشوفك كدا في لوحة التشريف

----------


## وحدك حبيبى

> العفو يا باشا دا انت استاذ بس ربنا يبعد عنك شعبولا هههههههههه
> 
> وعقبال ما نشوفك كدا في لوحة التشريف


[grade="00008B FF0000 008000 4B0082"]الف شكر يا حبيبى وكده اسرار الشغل هتطلع بره

بس ربنا يبعد شعبولا ويقرب سعد الصغير هههههه

وان شاء الله انت اللى دايما مشرفنا فى لوحه التشريف[/grade]

----------


## أبو منار

> الف شكر يا حبيبى وكده اسرار الشغل هتطلع بره
> 
> بس ربنا يبعد شعبولا ويقرب سعد الصغير هههههه
> 
> وان شاء الله انت اللى دايما مشرفنا فى لوحه التشريف
> 
> drawGradient()


العفو حبيب قلبي يا باشا وربنا يقرب البعيد
أصبر على جارك السؤ يا يرحل يا ..... يرحل بردة

----------


## NANANADER707

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الف مبروك وان شاء الله دائما الى الامام ابو منار

----------


## أبو منار

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الف مبروك وان شاء الله دائما الى الامام ابو منار


 
أشكرك اختي العزيزة نانا نادر

----------


## klmanet

الف مبروك  يا ابو منار ويا  رب يكرمك باكتر من كده

----------


## أبو منار

> الف مبروك يا ابو منار ويا رب يكرمك باكتر من كده


الله يبارك فيكي أختي العزيزة

----------


## كبير العيلة

مبروك يا ابو منار وعقبال جائزة نوبل .......... اخوك كبير العيلة

----------


## أبو منار

> مبروك يا ابو منار وعقبال جائزة نوبل .......... اخوك كبير العيلة


 
متشكريين يا كبير
وعقبال عندكم

----------

